# Bloat!!!!!!!



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Bloat!!!!!!! Help one fish just died!!!!!!*

Two of my fish have bloat and I think it is the food. The food is 50% protein and I think its too high and my lfs said i was as well. I feed skinned peas and cooked zuchini as well so for tomorow I'm not feeding them and then for the next few days after I'm just going to feed them peas and zuchini. Is this a good idea? My lfs also said octozion or something as a solution, would you recommend this? And my lfs said that I should probably only feed my cichlids once every two days, but i'm not sure about that, anyone else do that? Uh Oh one just died :-(


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd do that. when My fish had bloat I just give them pea's and change there diet. But i think feeding them every other day for about a week is good. 

My fish always get better. but then again its always different :chair:


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I feed all my fish at least once a day. The fry and young ones 3 or 4 times. And except for the fry, all my fish get a weekly Perg day (no food) then the next day they get spirulina and green peas.
Another thing to watch for is, that your fish are not gulping air when they eat food off the top. 
You don't mention what type of Cichlid you have. Some need more vegetable then protein.


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for your help. I have electric blues and electric yellows, but it's the blues that have the bloat.


----------



## big_fishee16 (Jan 7, 2009)

we usually keep half a cucumber (raw) in our 100 gal. It only takes our cichlids about 2 days for it to be gone and it keeps them from being bloated. And it's good for them to have some green!


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Do you have that cucumber cooked or just skinned? Because I give them cooked skinned cucumber.


----------

